# POLL how often do you wash your dog?



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I picked 1-2 times a month because I would guess that's the average. In the nice weather between May and September (if we're lucky), Ranger gets a bath outside pretty much every week. Once the cold weather hits, bathing season is done. From October to May, the only time he'll get a bath is if he gets done professionally which might be ONCE during the 6 month span. Otherwise he gets brushed almost daily with a nice deodorizer.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Mine is opposite of Ranger for here in the South. In the summer I bathe as needed, but no water in ponds, so less dirt, so not real often, mainly hosing off their legs and bellys. Lots of brusing and use a fine conditioning spray for inbetween. Colder weather, more rain/drizzle, more mud, more uck, so more baths. But really, my rule is if they are dirty, they get a bath.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm all over the place with bathing.. Although the more I stick to every two weeks or so the less she scratches. I guess I should pick it up a bit. 

But when she knows it's bath time she acts like she's walking the isle of death or something. She looks SO sad lol 

I need to shave those paw pads too! I need more hours in the day.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I usually bathe Riley every two weeks. Sometimes in the summer it's weekly depending on how much swimming he does. Even though it's cold right now I have been still sticking to the every 2 weeks. I usually do once a month in the winter but I can't stand it if he feels dirty. He likes to sleep on the furniture and in the bed so I like him to be very clean. It also really cuts down on the shedding. I have a spare room that has turned into my grooming room for the winter.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I bathe 4 dogs usu







ally about twice a week, bc we get this:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I bathe Penny for special occasions...that said I never got around to giving her a bath for Christmas. I try to bathe and groom her for horse shows because everyone's dogs are so well cared for and then Penny comes in looking like a street urchin.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

When my girls were showing in conformation, weekly.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

It seems to be about monthly for Beamer. Even if he really doesn't look like he needs it, the bathtub shows that he did.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

my guys swim daily in a swift, glacier fed river. If we're away & he only gets lake swimming (or none) he begins to looks dusty scragly in 2 days. 
He only gets official baths every 4 months at groomer (my treat to myself) or rare occasions he rolls in something.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I voted 5-6 times a year on top of her twice yearly grromings. It can be more often if she rolls in something or gets muddy but she is not a stinky doggie so every couple of months seems to be enough.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

BaWaaJige was bathed alot when I first brought him home as he wouldnt stay out of the horse poop. Now that he is older and he has learned to leave that alone I have not bathed himsince we did the last confrmation show in Oct. I brush him weekly.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I rarely bathe my boys. They swim a lot in fresh and salt water. They only get a bath if they roll in something nasty.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Every other week usually. Maybe a bit less in the winter.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I bathe 4 dogs usu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh c'mon, hat will jus brush out...

Tucker gets a bath every 2 months or so, more often in the summer.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Probably 5-6 times a year. Quiz gets a bath when we come back from the beach or the lake. Other than that, if it's been a while and we're getting ready to show in obedience, he gets a bath. If we're showing a couple weekends in a row, I won't wash him for each show. I'd like to, but I usually don't have time! Thankfully, he's not a stinky dog, nor does his coat take on the oily appearance some dogs get.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

It definitely depends on the time of year. During the warmer, summer months, Chester will get a bath as often as once or twice a week. This is because he swims and plays outside much more and needs a bath more often. During the colder, winter months, he usually doesn't need a bath as often - so maybe about once a month...if that.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

I bathe Lola in the summer outside with the hose. But in the Winter she is too big for inside and it is too cold outside. She does not get a bath until the next 70 plus degree day come spring. I might fork out $50.00 and take her to the groomers.... but probably not. I brush her really well and she stays clean without being totally soaped up.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Phillyfisher said:


> Oh c'mon, hat will jus brush out....


Heehee. I had the same thought. Wait for it to dry and it brushes out leaving the dog cleaner than ever. 

I'm actually getting ready to give my guy a bath right now - mainly because it's been a while. He's never truly dirty when I give him baths (every 3 or 4 weeks in general, every week in summer), but you can feel the difference when you pet him.


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Never, he has a dip in the local reservoir once or twice a week. Im reluctant to use any chemicals on him whatsoever, I find a good old brushing keeps him looking nice


----------



## aerolor (May 27, 2011)

Because it's now wet and muddy just about everywhere we go, Bonnie gets washed off under the hosepipe almost daily - (legs, feet, undercarriage and tail) and she is then towelled off. I try to use shampoo as little as possible.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 4, 2011)

I chose 1-2 for I usually bath my dogs once every 2 weeks.


----------



## geenz (Aug 3, 2011)

Murphy usually only gets a bath when I think he's getting a little smelly which is usually once a month or two. He gets washed by the hydrowash lady around the corner. She brushes him (his favourite), clips his nails and wipes out his ears then gets a blowdry (his least favourite part) and then gives him a spray of doggy cologne and he smells and looks GORGEOUS.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Try to do every 2 weeks but wind up doing weekly due to the mud! If we have a show she gets bathed for that..so usually winds up 3 or more a month!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

About once a week because of all the swimming and field training. Otherwise she looks gray and smells like pond water.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh darn. I meant to take a picture of the bathwater as an explanation for why we do the monthly baths. 

Black water.


----------



## GRTigger (Jan 16, 2010)

I wash mine usually when he smells or when I feel like it's time. usually once a month. or once in the beginning and once in the end. or just whenever he's dirty.


----------

